# food diet help



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

My wee boy is almost 5 months old, he has been the fussiest eater in the world since we got him, anyway, a couple of days ago after speaking to the lovely Lynzodolly I changed his diet to, half a boiled chicken breast in the morning with boiled rice, some boiled veg for lunch then all 3 together for evening meal. The thing is, when I give him veg together with the chicken and rice it's making him sick. When he has chicken and rice on it's own he's fine, he managed a plate of veg yesterday without being sick. The veg he has been getting is boiled carrot, boiled green beans and boiled brocolli.

I phoned the vets for some advice and the receptionist I guess it was told me to put him back onto dog food. I don't really want to do this as it takes him HOURS to eat any of it, usually having to end up hand feeding it to him and his poo's have been so much better since going onto the chicken. Not sure what to do with regards to his diet now


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Can you just add some bits of chicken and veggies to his dog food? I'd be afraid that he wasn't getting the right amount of nutrients from just chicken and veggies, and rice. I believe that good dog food is balanced with all the essential vitamins, minerals, and the right amount of fats and proteins. There are some members hers who do home cook for their fluffs, maybe the'll see this and chime in.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sammy should have vitamins and supplements. Its important that he gets them since he is a puppy and needs to develop properly. I would try and give him either wet dog food with a little boiled or baked chicken in it or if he eats dry food put a little water or broth in it and a few pieces of chicken. I think he may eat it. Some fluffs do get very fussy with their food...I know I have a fussy eater too!!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Maybe like the others have said go back to dry dog food maybe try another one to the one you were previously using he might just have got bored,try different flavours too!I sometimes give maizy veg with her food its a nice change and she loves it!

Maybe look at lilys kitchen that looks like a good food and when i cant get our food in america this is def one i will try!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I think they are all pretty picky especially when you start out. Chicken and rice alone with some veggie here and there is not going to get him all the nutrition he needs. If you want to home cook-that's fine but please see a certified canine nutritionist or a holistic vet to go about it, if done incorrectly it can cause all kinds of issues for a growing pup-some that you may not see for a while.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> I think they are all pretty picky especially when you start out. Chicken and rice alone with some veggie here and there is not going to get him all the nutrition he needs. If you want to home cook-that's fine but please see a certified canine nutritionist or a holistic vet to go about it, if done incorrectly it can cause all kinds of issues for a growing pup-some that you may not see for a while.


I agree the idea of home cooking is great but also daunting in my eyes and as its really important its done right!! I would not have the time to do it sufficiently therefore stick to a good quality dog food i have done alot of research as the uk doesnt have that many good ones and the best iv found is lilys kitchen,callahan and taste of the wild pacific stream i have not tried any of these but are some of the best avaliable in the uk. He might be more interesred in a high quality food as it has more meat in it too!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks guys, I added his dry food to his chicken this morning and as soon as he realised that's what it was he dropped it and walked away and left the meal. He's a fussy little bugger. I would happily give him chicken with his dry food if he would eat it. The reason he was first changed to wet was that he wouldn't drink water on its on, he's getting slightly better with that but only when someone sits and gives him the water. I think I have the fussiest pup in the world . I really don't want him back in that wet stuff as I've only ever read its not that good and his poops and tear stains are better when not on it.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Awwww Laura  I hope sammy finds a notion to eat and drink properly !! I'm gonna start looking into health vitamin supplements for Albert after reading these comments as I though chicken , rice , veg and fruit was plenty  xx


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I have to echo what Shelly mentioned-- please do not give only chicken, rice and veggies to your growing puppy! It is NOT nutritionally balanced even though it seems "healthy." home cooking is only good if you can be sure that the dog is getting the perfect amounts of calories, proper balance of protein/fat/carbs, and the exact amounts of vitamins and minerals. This can only be achieved with a vet who has had extra training in nutrition or a canine nutritionist. Routine monitoring of electrolytes and minerals should be checked while the new diet is in place. 

Not only can you seriously cause developmental problems in the dog, you can also cause serious illness and death by long-term unbalanced nutrition. Please try out many different types of dog food (wet or dry) and see what works OR consult a nutritionist. There are many foods you can buy online as well through amazon (Fromm, Stella and Chewy's, etc). 

Also, wet food has better moisture content than dry food. A good wet food shouldn't cause more tear staining. Just clean the mouth area if it gets food on it. 

I use a microplane zester to grate a very small amount of cheese to top my dog's food when he gets bored and I rotate different toppers like veggies.

Btw, broccoli is a cruciferous, gas-causing food so I try to avoid it as it may cause tummy discomfort. Lots of dogs like green beans, peas, crunchy lettuce. 

let us know if you have any more questions but please, please give your pup a balanced diet


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Lynzodolly said:


> Awwww Laura  I hope sammy finds a notion to eat and drink properly !! I'm gonna start looking into health vitamin supplements for Albert after reading these comments as I though chicken , rice , veg and fruit was plenty  xx


Yeah he managed to eat his dry food this morning with some chicken, after sitting on the kitchen floor and encouraging him for a while, he's a wee nightmare with food lol.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> I have to echo what Shelly mentioned-- please do not give only chicken, rice and veggies to your growing puppy! It is NOT nutritionally balanced even though it seems "healthy." home cooking is only good if you can be sure that the dog is getting the perfect amounts of calories, proper balance of protein/fat/carbs, and the exact amounts of vitamins and minerals. This can only be achieved with a vet who has had extra training in nutrition or a canine nutritionist. Routine monitoring of electrolytes and minerals should be checked while the new diet is in place.
> 
> Not only can you seriously cause developmental problems in the dog, you can also cause serious illness and death by long-term unbalanced nutrition. Please try out many different types of dog food (wet or dry) and see what works OR consult a nutritionist. There are many foods you can buy online as well through amazon (Fromm, Stella and Chewy's, etc).
> 
> ...


Yeah thanks  That's why I asked as I want him to be getting everything he needs from his food and to be sure, this morning he managed to eat his dry food, with chicken eventually. He's just so fussy i'll persevere on.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

lols82 said:


> Yeah he managed to eat his dry food this morning with some chicken, after sitting on the kitchen floor and encouraging him for a while, he's a wee nightmare with food lol.


Can i ask what dry dog food you are feeding him at the moment????

Remember Sammi is only 5months old and has alot of growing to do, you dont want to hinder him or cause him any problems in the future!! Boiled chicken and rice is normally only used when dogs arent well, have had stomach problems or have had anethetic not a long term diet.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Can i ask what dry dog food you are feeding him at the moment????
> 
> Remember Sammi is only 5months old and has alot of growing to do, you dont want to hinder him or cause him any problems in the future!! Boiled chicken and rice is normally only used when dogs arent well, have had stomach problems or have had anethetic not a long term diet.


Yeah exactly that's why I want him having the best he possibly can, he was only having chicken/rice/veg for 2 days. 

To begin with he was on royal canine from the breeders, he would not touch this at all and had me really worried when we first got him home. So the vet advised me to put him onto wet as he wouldn't touch water. He was on the pedigree wet food (I have read there isn't much goodness in this for him), he would eat this but not always, only half finishing meals or just leaving them. So the dry food I now have, that he will eat with alot of encouragement is the Iams. I just want to find something that he will eat and will be really good for him. 

I'm not sure whether to try him with wet AND dry because he is SO fussy with taking water or if he is on dry alone then it may make him want to drink water? He's just so fussy with eating and drinking. Help!!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I really advise against pedigree it is a terrible food!! Part of the reason he might not be interested in the dry food is because there is very little meat content in it maizy was on burns origionally and ate it fine but not she is on fromm which i get in the USA she does a dance for it she loves it so much!!!!!

Honestly i think its definatly worth swapping his foods over!! Im not 100% sure on puppy food i cant remember when you change over to adult food but here are some places that you can get good food. 

Fromm puppy Gold might be a good one for him atm although it is not as good as fromm four star it is avaliable to us over here.

Fromm Gold Nutritionals dog food | Postal Pets Products

Other ones you might want to try when he is an adult have a feeling that is when he is 6-7months?? Correct me if i am wrong someone!!!

Lily's Kitchen would be my top choice i like the idea of them: They do wet and dry food so you could mix and match!! You can also get it on amazon and other places.
Natural and Organic Dog Food and Cat Food | Lily's Kitchen

Taste of the wild Pacific Stream
Great deals on dog food and accessories at zooplus: Taste of the Wild - Pacific Stream Canine

I only recently heard of this one so dont know much about it but seems a better one than some.
Canagan Grain Free Dog Food - Game (available in 3 sizes) | Dog Food - Dry | Dogs | Pets Corner | Pets Corner

I hope you have some luck with these!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> I really advise against pedigree it is a terrible food!! Part of the reason he might not be interested in the dry food is because there is very little meat content in it maizy was on burns origionally and ate it fine but not she is on fromm which i get in the USA she does a dance for it she loves it so much!!!!!
> 
> Honestly i think its definatly worth swapping his foods over!! Im not 100% sure on puppy food i cant remember when you change over to adult food but here are some places that you can get good food.
> 
> ...


Thank you - I'll have a look through these and hopefully get him settled on something decent.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

The Lily's Kitchen have a facebook page and when i sent questions they were very helpful!! Let us know how you get on!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

You can home cook if you want to  I really think it's great.... It took me about a month to adjust to the extra cooking but I love it now, Gus and Grace love it. They are both healthier...and no worries abotu food recalls.

However....

The others are right: He cannot live on rice, chicken, and veg.

I will address the issue you posted about first:

Some dogs have problems digesting grain with their other food. Gus has problems with that. He can't eat any grains with any protein. So I usually feed him his protein and veggies/fruit first, then for snacks he gets things like rice, oats, or other grains.

It could also be the veggies you are feeding - which ones did you choose? He could be sensitive to certain veggies. There are many out there so you could try a few until you find some he can eat.

Now...

If you are going to home cook.... you need to do a lot of reading and/or talk to a nutritionist.... Really a nutritionist is the best way to go.

Gus and Grace eat home cooked, but we follow specific things. And they both get supplements.

It isn't hard... but it is different and it takes a bit to get used to so you know they are getting enough.

I'd also suggest blood work done now, and then 1 month after starting home cooked.

I was worried Gus wasn't getting enough of something when we started... His skin changed (this was a good thing - inflammation is down LOL).... so I had labs done and he came back perfect. So I know he is doing well


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> The Lily's Kitchen have a facebook page and when i sent questions they were very helpful!! Let us know how you get on!!


I was having a wee read at it earlier but I've missed the delivery cut off date for before christmas, that was yesterday. They deliver from London so it's handy for me


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> You can home cook if you want to  I really think it's great.... It took me about a month to adjust to the extra cooking but I love it now, Gus and Grace love it. They are both healthier...and no worries abotu food recalls.
> 
> However....
> 
> ...


To be honest all I want is for Sammy to eat a food that is good for him, and is giving him the nutrients that he needs, whether it be home cooked, dried or wet food. The veg was boiled carrots, brocolli and green beans, I know he loves carrot as I sometimes give him a raw cold one to chew on for his wee teeth, so it was one of the other two that was irritating his little belly. As he is such a fussy little eater and it's a battle half the time to get him to eat his meals i'm just trying to find something he can settle on. He's definitely not going back onto the Pedigree after reading how rubbish that is for him. I'd happily cook all his meals if I knew I was doing it right but maybe that would be a better option when he's out his puppy stage. Thanks for all the help it's been very helpful for me with him. I'm just overly paranoid when it comes to my wee puppy.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Just reading all of these posts ? But confused as my vet tells me and specialists from Glasgow university that chicken and rice plus veg / fruits are great for Maltese breed its all natural and after 6 months start adding a supplement ? I don't understand then if a specialist is telling me this  as far as us living in the uk it's hard to go buying from the USA , like fromms etc  ... Albert will only touch chicken , veg and rice and fruit , he turns his nose up flat at tinned crap dog meat and dry biscuits  no matter how I water them with a touch of warm water it turns to mush he just looks away  what's right and what's wrong ? As I hear different and I told Laura this works  .... X


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

lols82 said:


> I was having a wee read at it earlier but I've missed the delivery cut off date for before christmas, that was yesterday. They deliver from London so it's handy for me


Do you have a pets corner near you?? they have started to stock it which is great!! I asked and they said they were able to get it for me and they are now showing it on there website!

You are definatly doing the right thing in enquiring about good quality foods which arent easy to come by over here!!

Toni is right i have heard great things about home cooking and if thats the route you want to go down im sure you will be happy with the results!! For me it just wouldnt work as im not always home and wouldnt want my BF to have to worry about it etc so dry food is best for us!

Double check with lilys kitchen you can give it to puppies and you may have to bide your time until after christmas if you do not have a pets corner near you!!

Ps maizy loves peas and we use them as her treats she loves them that much!!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Lynzodolly said:


> Just reading all of these posts ? But confused as my vet tells me and specialists from Glasgow university that chicken and rice plus veg / fruits are great for Maltese breed its all natural and after 6 months start adding a supplement ? I don't understand then if a specialist is telling me this  as far as us living in the uk it's hard to go buying from the USA , like fromms etc  ... Albert will only touch chicken , veg and rice and fruit , he turns his nose up flat at tinned crap dog meat and dry biscuits  no matter how I water them with a touch of warm water it turns to mush he just looks away  what's right and what's wrong ? As I hear different and I told Laura this works  .... X


Im not sure if im right in saying this but it may be because they have had a taste of the good stuff ie nice chicken that they now think i dont want that dog food!!! Not sure?????!!!! 

The best dog foods from research i have done avaliable to us in the UK are the links i gave Laura and the lilys kitchen looks as good as Fromm in my opinion. At the moment i am lucky as i can get my food from the usa but this is my first choice when i am no longer able to!! They do wet and dry so you can mix it up so your dog doesnt get bored and they are a small company with great ethics.

As to the specialist i have no idea about home cooking etc and have never really looked into it so best to see if others have any other opinions on this!!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Lisa as it obv makes me worry too as sammy is Alberts half brother they have same Maltese daddy , and Albert will not look or go near slop in a bowl  ... I'm defo keeping him on what the specialist said as his poop is not as smelly and he gobbles it all down too , i am going to look at supplements though also defo , but I spent so much money on dry food from the vets and wet foods ( good ones) at like £1.50/£2 a packet and he just walks away  xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Plus I have been reading some posts on this fromms food and heard vomiting occurs. , its too high in protein for their little bodies , and they have bad eyes , and weight issues and diahorrea issues  doesn't sound too great to me  x


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Lynzodolly said:


> Thanks Lisa as it obv makes me worry too as sammy is Alberts half brother they have same Maltese daddy , and Albert will not look or go near slop in a bowl  ... I'm defo keeping him on what the specialist said as his poop is not as smelly and he gobbles it all down too , i am going to look at supplements though also defo , but I spent so much money on dry food from the vets and wet foods ( good ones) at like £1.50/£2 a packet and he just walks away  xx


I feel maybe that Albert is a different case at the moment as he has been unwell hence why he was put on his diet. As the others have said that if you choose to continue home cooking when he is better and if Laura chooses to do this for Sammy then it is important to check with a nutritionist who specialises in food and nutrition rather than a normal vet to ensure that they are getting the correct nutrients, they will also be able to advise on the supplements that need to be added and the amount and calories etc.

As for dogs on dry food vomitting etc on the recent post Shelly brought up that her 2 had had a little vomitting on Fromm whereas everyone else touch wood has been fine. Digestive issues can be down to a number of things and sometimes it just takes a while to find the right food which suits your dogs lifestyle and also yours :thumbsup:


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Okie dokies , thanks Lisa for the info anyone know where I can find a nutritionist for dogs in Scotland  x


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Lynzodolly said:


> Plus I have been reading some posts on this fromms food and heard vomiting occurs. , its too high in protein for their little bodies , and they have bad eyes , and weight issues and diahorrea issues  doesn't sound too great to me  x


I do not believe the vomiting occurs because of the food, it is yellow bile which it typical of an empty stomach. They tend to only throw up when the tummy is empty, which is a fairly common thing. My concern there was if my feeding times were off  F


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Ah right okays ,well am just gonna stick to the home cooking I think but look for a supplement anyways I suppose everyone has different opinions on these different dry foods anyways good or bad , or home cooked il just stick with what the vet says for now x


----------

